# VW T3, or T25



## vwt3bus (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought this beastie nearly 2 years ago. It was a "bargain" so it's not finished yet! Just had 10 days in it in June. Loads of new ideas. And big plans.
291000 miles. Second diesel engine, as far as I know.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 25, 2010)

hello and welcome. its a t25...t3 is fastback square or notch back. i know they call them t3,s now. i had a 2.1 and have a dg engined sat in the garden resting.ran a independant vw garage so had loads .we used to put passat 16/1800 engines in the back. i ran a 1800gt pasat motor in my pickup for a while goes better than 2.1.having had lots inc t2. took to bigger things had a lt50 pulling my trailer but in the end got a mitsubishi canter. hope you get lots of fun with yours.we do. cheers alan.


----------



## Hobbsy (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi mate, loving the bus, i know them along with most others in the dub community as a t25 or a t3. 
the splittys are t1, the bays are t2 yours a t3, mine a t4 and the new one is a t5!
if you need any info or bits there are loads of forums around for them!


----------



## ega95jch (Jul 25, 2010)

*T4*

Hi folks. Veedubs rule!

I'm currently between Bristol and west Berkshire, and needing a new front (catalyser) exhaust section for my T4 2.5tdi.

Any good recommendations, please? (other than the inevitable rip off main dealers!)

Cheers
John


----------



## Hobbsy (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah mate! Gsf parts or try are at t4srus also try justcampers


----------



## Genevieve (Jul 25, 2010)

I also have a T25 - they totally rock, I love VWs!


----------



## meehaja (Jul 27, 2010)

Dangerous discussion this... leads to full on anger in some groups!

Type 1 is a Beetle
Type 2 is a van
Type 3 is a saloon/coupe/fastback etc

However, Of type 2 vans, there are split screens, often called T1, Bays or T2's, T3's which are the 80's ones and T4's and T5's which are the 90's/00's model as appropriate. The T in this case relates to Transporter, a title which was first used commercially, I believe with the the T3 (1979-90) model. In the UK, T3's are known as T25 as the chassis code for these vans starts with T25 (or T24 in the case of crewcabs). To further confuse matters, there is the LT35, from the same era (Large transporter?). 

T25 seems to be the accepted term, T3 seems to be the term favoured by purists, Wedge seems to be the accurate term!

Hope that helps, and I don't seem to much of a van geek!

I've spent most of this year steadily turning my T25 (T3) from a battered panel van into a camper! Great Vans aren't they!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 27, 2010)

i was only stirring i ran a vw independant garage for years .i personally dont like the t3 name .i know alot do now .vw had a system and indirectly messed up by saying t4 for the new generatiopn vans .t4 was really 411or 412 variants etc. there was a t2a the 1700 and 1800 t2,s of the seventies .heee hee  nearly caused an arguement not meant to. 
earlier on the model 24 was for the samba
21=van. 22 micobus.  23 kombi. 24 samba.26 pickup.27 ambulance.  there is lots of variations with the third number but never mind. 
will try not to be perdantic in future.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi and a big welcome to the wild side. 
1986 T25 owner.

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## barnybg (Jul 27, 2010)

*T2/ and T3*

Interesting ...I'm in Bulgaria and have been fancying a _ T3 _ high top,laid up not far from me,knowing nowt about them,what do i lookout for,good and bad.
Bodywork a bit tatty,needing respray,looks like high top van with windows,rough inside,no cooker etc so was it a van ?Whats it worth,thinking of trying to buy and do up.
Also found a T2 ? round front, pick up with canvas hooped back,but rusted badly languishing in a garden.


----------



## sagemagoo (Jul 27, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Interesting ...I'm in Bulgaria and have been fancying a _ T3 _ high top,laid up not far from me,knowing nowt about them,what do i lookout for,good and bad
> 
> Hello mate,
> 
> ...


----------



## vwalan (Jul 27, 2010)

if its an early t25 with an air cooled motor dont get it they are crap. if its a realt2 then different kettle of fish. later t25 have a habit of breaking head studs due to lack of antifreeze. ideally a dg engine code is ok. df is a bit slow. dj 2.1 fi. the tops. its possible to adapt other engines quite easily either through the diesel bell housing or adaptors. much better vehicle than the t4/5 in my eyes. small vehicle lots room.


----------



## adamhh (Jul 28, 2010)

Loving the bus, mine's a T25 (T Drei - in the fatherland) too.  

Air cooled is cool , as long as it's 2L - well my engine's been good to me so far.

However with those late square headlamps yours must be water-cooled


----------

